# Making memories with dad.



## The100road (Apr 28, 2019)

Here are my dads two turkeys from a couple weeks and opening weekend rainbow trout from today. My sons first ever fish! :)

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 2 | Way Cool 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 28, 2019)

3 generations together makes for a great time!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 28, 2019)

Very cool. Memories you'll keep forever

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 28, 2019)

Cool deal, on all counts! 

Yote come in to the Turkey call?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 28, 2019)

Your son will be a great fisherman! Love how he is holding the fish! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

